# Error when logging



## macondo (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't log in with my username/password, is there a file to edit? any ideas? Using FreeBSD 10, Thanks.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Error when logging in*

If you still know the root password, you can log in as root then change the user macondo's password with `# passwd macondo`. If you don't know the root password then select option 2, "Single user" from the boot menu, which, unless you changed any settings, will log you in as root and you can change the root password with `# passwd`.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

What's the exact error you're getting? Do you have access to the local console?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 8, 2014)

Good point, @SirDice, I had assumed @macondo was logging in at the console but he may well be trying to log in remotely.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

Indeed. It's very important to have local console access as that's the only place you can login with root directly.


----------



## macondo (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm at the console trying to enter the X system, writing to you from a Puppy Linux CD, will reboot and try:

`# passwd macondo`
and change it, 
I'll be back!  (German accent from you know who)


----------



## macondo (Jul 8, 2014)

OK i changed macondo password;
`# passwd macondo`
no such user.

`# adduser macondo` (filled all the info) entered new password, rebooted, 

```
Incorrect login!
```

Is this a bug, crappy download?

Download new CD and reinstall?


----------



## macondo (Jul 8, 2014)

Forgot to mention, I used the bootonly cd


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 8, 2014)

Apologies, @macondo  :r I forgot that the file system is mounted read-only in single user mode.  There was probably an error when you finished adduser(8) but maybe you missed it.  Enter single user mode and remount your filesystems read-write with `mount -u -o rw -a`, then try adding the user again with `adduser macondo`.  There is no need to reboot (unless you want to satisfy yourself that all is well) as you can `exit` to multiuser and log in as macondo.


----------



## macondo (Jul 8, 2014)

asteriskRoss: No problem, buddy.
I followed your instructions for mounting the files as single user:
`#mount -u -o rw -a`

`#adduser macondo`

gets interrupted by the following error:


```
maugen1.3: <PixArt> at usbus1 (disconnected)
```


----------



## kpa (Jul 8, 2014)

That's a message from the kernel that one of the USB devices has been disconnected and probably not directly related to adduser(8). Are you sure that the adduser(8) command is failing?


----------



## macondo (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm not sure. I checked the wires for the mouse/kbd they seem fine.
I've decided i'm gonna download 9.2 and see if i can install it with debian in the same hd.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 9, 2014)

To expand on @kpa's response, messages from the FreeBSD kernel are printed to the console.  These may well appear mixed in with the output of whatever shell command you are running at the time and is nothing to worry about.  @kpa's suggestion to ignore these for now is sensible.  Try completing `adduser macondo` and logging in as macondo.

If you want more information on logging configuration you can look at the Configuring System Logging section of the FreeBSD handbook and the man pages for syslog.conf(5) and syslogd(8).


----------

